# [SOLVED] Acquiring Network Address Forever



## JonCC (Jun 24, 2008)

Both my desktop and my laptop are wired to a Linksys Router and everything was fine up until yesterday when there was a power outage. When I turned on my desktop I can get on the internet fine but not on this laptop. It's stuck at the acquiring network address and has been doing this for about a day now. Not even a Limited Connection icon at the system tray! I'm able to get on the internet by turning on the wireless function of the router but I'd like to go back to just being wired and turning off the wireless function.

Any ideas on what to do? I'm not very good with computers or networking so any complex ideas may have to be explained. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JonCC (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Acquiring Network Address Forever*

I feel dumb as I fixed the problem by turning off the router for 30s and then turning it back on.


----------

